# Fightful "We can confirm a flight out of Las Vegas tonight has been booked for MJF"



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I don't know if this is a work or MJF and Tony Khan are not getting along. Fightful is confirming, "A flight out of Las Vegas tonight has been booked for MJF. Time will tell if this is a work or not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530732309024059393


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Could be something, could be nothing.

I'm leaning more towards MJF just being unprofessional but it could quite easily be a family emergency.

Either way, it sucks for Wardlow more than anything because tomorrow night was his crowning.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

There's a thread about it already...


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Gn1212 said:


> There's a thread about it already...


Yes, I noticed it after I made this thread.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, there goes the great bidding war of 2024


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hang on … so the Wardlow match is off?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

thorn123 said:


> Hang on … so the Wardlow match is off?


yep


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

CovidFan said:


> yep


Wow

we might see mjf sitting out the next 18 months


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

thorn123 said:


> Hang on … so the Wardlow match is off?


No, at least not yet.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I thought MJF was smarter than this. What a way to dick yourself out of a huge payday.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Araxen said:


> I thought MJF was smarter than this. What a way to dick yourself out of a huge payday.


From what I heard SRS, he is one of the lowest paid wrestler. MJF deserves to either get paid as AEW top wrestler or top wrestler money in the industry. I 100% support MJF but feel bad for Wardlow who is having a great story and ascension to the top of the company.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Araxen said:


> I thought MJF was smarter than this. What a way to dick yourself out of a huge payday.


But I thought you right the power, stand up for yourself and your pay and creativity, and all that … at least when you walk out WWE like some Sasha apologists say lol 

MJF knows what he’s doing. Ruffle them feathers, piss in them AEW cheerios and come to Vince and get that Jericho or Radicalz welcome


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

MJF is pulling a young Randy Orton. All of the talent, zero of the maturity or professionalism.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Upstart474 said:


> From what I heard SRS, he is one of the lowest paid wrestler. MJF deserves to either get paid as AEW top wrestler or top wrestler money in the industry. I 100% support MJF but feel bad for Wardlow who is having a great story and ascension to the top of the company.


He'll get paid when his current deal is up. He was a nobody till AEW signed him.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Upstart474 said:


> From what I heard SRS, he is one of the lowest paid wrestler. MJF deserves to either get paid as AEW top wrestler or top wrestler money in the industry. I 100% support MJF but feel bad for Wardlow who is having a great story and ascension to the top of the company.


He is not one of lowest paid wrestlers, lol. He simply isn't earning top money, AEW reached out to him to give him a new deal but he isn't willing to sit down with them to talk about a new deal.

SRS who is close to him doesn't understand the situation himself. That's what made him think this situation could be a work. The reason he doesn't think it is one is because others have confirmed to him that he has indeed been down recently and he and Tony who used to be very close, aren't anymore.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The twists and turns!


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Gn1212 said:


> He is not one of lowest paid wrestlers, lol. He simply isn't earning top money, AEW reached out to him to give him a new deal but he isn't willing to sit down with them to talk about a new deal.
> 
> SRS who is close to him doesn't understand the situation himself. That's what made him think this situation could be a work. The reason he doesn't think it is one is because others have confirmed to him that he has indeed been down recently and he and Tony who used to be very close, aren't anymore.


I think SRS said MJF is one of the lowest paid wrestler.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

If I was MJF and I was getting paid substantially less than a huge number of people who are contributing far less to the program's success I'd be pissed off too.

When Mick Foley started getting success as Mankind he went to Vince to complain about his pay, and Vince was actually surprised to discover how little Foley was making and he got a raise to match his then place on the card in recognition of his importance to the show.

Could Vince have said no and continued paying Foley less, like Tony Khan is doing to MFJ? Sure. But his promotion would have been much worse off for it and in the bigger picture he would have been poorer for it, as he would have missed out on all the money Foley drew.

Similar things happened to the Rock, Stone Cold etc during their rises in the attitude era.

The idea that hard work, talent and success should be rewarded is pretty widely accepted.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Samething that applies to Sasha/Naomi applies here with MJF. It's one thing to fuck with an asshole employer, it's another to screw the fans over who paid hard earned money to see you. If the stories of him are true about sitting in a casino while people paid money and waited in line for him to sign autographs, it's simple: Fuck Him. Bye.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Truth be told... this is bad. _Very bad. _You know I wouldn't lie to you guys - this is quickly escalating into a grave situation for AEW. 

Tony Kahn is underpaying MJF with a reported $200k contract, which is literally unbelievable! Totally ridiculous.

And yet, Tony is handing out million dollar contracts to WWE guys like candy on Halloween Havoc.

Honestly, the full story of this drama will come out eventually. And that's God's honest truth. But already, it looks like a rift _is_ forming between the WWE guys and the top AEW guys.

Is MJF the cause of the AEW locker room's recent issues? Is Tony Kahn the greatest snake oil salesman in wrestling today? Hm...

That rift is surely due to the WWE guys getting special treatment with their millionaire contracts, their favoured booking, and all the TV time dedicated to them at the expense of AEW originals. It's not right.

They took 'er jerbs!
(Derk di dur!)
They terk 'our jerrrrbs!

MJF isn't the bad guy here.
Honestly, MJF is the hero of this story.
He's the hero that everyone in AEW needs to save this upstart company from all those ex-WWE Superstars spoiling their pie.

Unfortunately... MJF has been driven to the verge of leaving AEW, and his looming departure poses a serious problem not just for Tony Kahn, but for anyone who wishes for AEW to succeed.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

If this isn't a work and he fucks Wardlow like that. I think this is the hardest I've ever seen someone burn a bridge in my life, to the point I'm not sure WWE would want to hire him..

You don't work this kind of program to the night of and legit no show without every future employer losing faith.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

They should fire him. Wardlow is already over and should take over his place.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I said in the other thread that MJF should get fired if a shoot. Nobody should be above professionalism. 


If this is all real, it is TK’s first true test. Let’s see if he allows MJF to get away with this. No cojones in that case and then other wrestlers will feel like they could do this as well.



IronMan8 said:


> Truth be told... this is bad. _Very bad. _You know I wouldn't lie to you guys - this is quickly escalating into a grave situation for AEW.
> 
> Tony Kahn is underpaying MJF with a reported $200k contract, which is literally unbelievable! Totally ridiculous.
> 
> ...


This is true as well, but MJF should at least wrestle tonight and hand his notice in after. No showing tonight is a bad idea, especially as Vince recently swung his grapefruits with Sasha and Naomi. He doesn’t accept that sort of behaviour.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Based on Sasha and Naomi Case, whenever a wrestler walkout is because the company is evil

Does this mean AEW is evil too?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

"Well, you can't pay everyone $100000, just the geeks".

-Tony Khan.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> MJF is pulling a young Randy Orton. All of the talent, zero of the maturity or professionalism.


He's tired of carrying AEW on his back, doing some of the highest rated matches and segments in the company and acting as the company's top heel, while being paid the same as WWE lowcard guys.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

zodiacF5 said:


> Based on Sasha and Naomi Case, whenever a wrestler walkout is because the company is evil
> 
> Does this mean AEW is evil too?


I think most people are against Sasha and Naomi. Let’s get that straight instead of random attacks on WWE and AEW.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Respect for standing up for himself


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think most people are against Sasha and Naomi. Let’s get that straight instead of random attacks on WWE and AEW.


Against them why? Because they refused to be jobbers in an unnecessary 6way while holding the tag titles?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Leviticus said:


> Against them why? Because they refused to be jobbers in an unnecessary 6way while holding the tag titles?


It’s unprofessional. Do your job. You signed a contract which states that you have little to 0 creative control.

Don’t just go AWOL. Explain to the bosses how you feel and why this is wrong. The same way other wrestlers do it. How Foley Jericho etc used to do it.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

zodiacF5 said:


> Based on Sasha and Naomi Case, whenever a wrestler walkout is because the company is evil
> 
> Does this mean AEW is evil too?


Again, for anyone with a brain cell, the situations are_ completely _different.

Banks and Naomi let WWE know they were leaving. They gave them notice. And they walked out of a _television _taping they weren't even booked for before that particular night. MJF no-showed a fan fest event without even telling AEW and potentially walked out prior to a major PPV in which he is booked to have one of the main matches on the show...

All three of them however are unprofessional. But the situations aren't the same.

One situation is about disgruntled employees who aren't happy with the creative process. The other situation is a disgruntled employee who's being a baby about his pay.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sasha, Naomi, MJF and stone cold Steve Austin are all in the wrong


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Like the Sasha and Naomi situation, MJF signed with the company and is under contract. So he has to deal with it like they do.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

For everyone still questioning this, The Observer confirmed this is not a work as did this Select article.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Apparently he is still in Vegas. How do you want the match to go, if it happens? Squash to Wardlow?


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

People want MJF fired but I want him to remain employed and treated the same way a wrestler with his alleged current payroll would be treated.

job him out to everybody, heck maybe if Punk wins TK can have MJF come out on Dynamite and challenge him for the belt in which Punk accepts and defeats him in record time, like bell rings then GTS, 1 2 3 finish and then after a few weeks TK can make Jade Cargill bury him to make her look dominant.



thorn123 said:


> Apparently he is still in Vegas. How do you want the match to go, if it happens? Squash to Wardlow?


1 minute squash match and post match beat down by both Wardlaw and Spear


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

I’m surprised no one has tracked his plane on Flightradar, after the time Sasha Banks was shocked people found out her secret flight. 

Hopefully I haven’t spoke too soon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Leviticus said:


> He's tired of carrying AEW on his back, doing some of the highest rated matches and segments in the company and acting as the company's top heel, while being paid the same as WWE lowcard guys.


This has me thinking. "IF" MJF was to leave say today...they do NOT have anyone who can come quite close right now in the heel staff to garner the hatred etc. I guess AEW would need to turn to CM Punk and have him go ultra heel. The JAS aint cutting it as a heel threat for sure.



hardcorewrasslin said:


> 1 minute squash match and post match beat down by both Wardlaw and Spear


If he's on the way out, squash him like a bug. Then grab his fake Burberry scarf and stick it up Spears ass and then back in MJF's mouth and say good look on the backside.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not going to comment on the contract re-negotiation aspect of this, but from a professionalism perspective, I can't stand by MJF here. This has been a long awaited feud that has got considerable TV time over the last year, not some throwaway match on Raw that was put together earlier today.

MJF would be doing a disservice to himself if he doesn't show up tonight.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

I get the comparison some people have made to Warrior at SS91, but it's also similar to the fear Shawn Michaels was going to ruin Steve Austin's big moment at WM14.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Unprofessional as Banks and Naomi.

And no... It's both the same


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

MJF is not carrying this company. He’s one of the top heels. He’s been put in top programs despite having been a virtual nobody before TK signed him. That’s the other side of this that nobody seems to get - TK is getting ratings, maybe because of MJF to some degree, but MJF is getting the recognition that he wouldn’t have working the mudshows.

He signed a contract for a specified number of dollars and number of years. He wants to change that, he’s got to give a little to get a little. That’s called negotiation, for the sake of those who think negotiating is throwing a tantrum in public. He’s not willing to give a little, in the form of extending his commitment to the company, then he doesn’t get shit over what he’s currently making. Period. Not very hard to understand.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

If he actually no shows, I wonder if he can be sued for breach of contract? Everything I have heard/read is Tony has been offering him more money but he has to extend his contract. MJF was a nobody before AEW and they have booked him with almost all the top stars. I can understand wanting more money but that is the gamble you make when signing a contract. You can't just change the contract after the fact. If this is true, I don't see Vince being willing to put up with a wrestler who he didn't create that could possibly be a pain in the butt to deal with. Especially with the current situation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> MJF is not carrying this company. He’s one of the top heels. He’s been put in top programs despite having been a virtual nobody before TK signed him. That’s the other side of this that nobody seems to get - TK is getting ratings, maybe because of MJF to some degree, but MJF is getting the recognition that he wouldn’t have working the mudshows.
> 
> He signed a contract for a specified number of dollars and number of years. He wants to change that, he’s got to give a little to get a little. That’s called negotiation, for the sake of those who think negotiating is throwing a tantrum in public. He’s not willing to give a little, in the form of extending his commitment to the company, then he doesn’t get shit over what he’s currently making. Period. Not very hard to understand.


for anybody who thinks mjf was a big deal before AEW came along, they can just rewatch ALL In, which he opened and got crickets

even his MLW run was nothing impressive

AEW benefitted from making him somebody, but so did he


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> MJF is not carrying this company. He’s one of the top heels. He’s been put in top programs despite having been a virtual nobody before TK signed him. That’s the other side of this that nobody seems to get - TK is getting ratings, maybe because of MJF to some degree, but MJF is getting the recognition that he wouldn’t have working the mudshows.
> 
> He signed a contract for a specified number of dollars and number of years. He wants to change that, he’s got to give a little to get a little. That’s called negotiation, for the sake of those who think negotiating is throwing a tantrum in public. He’s not willing to give a little, in the form of extending his commitment to the company, then he doesn’t get shit over what he’s currently making. Period. Not very hard to understand.


Danielson is the top performer at the moment and Punk the top mic worker, with Kenny still to come back. I doubt he would ever be "the man".


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If this isn't a work then Tony Khan going on Busted Open talking about how he embraces "when real life meets on screen" when discussing a person's pay will have to go down as one of the biggest own goals of all time.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I have waiting for these sort of situations to come for Tony, just to see how he handles them. Not as out there as this whole MJF thing has been but disgruntlement in general. Genuinely intrigued how these things all play out.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

It is a work, both Tony Khan and MJF will be in bed at the end of Double or Nothing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531011002745032704


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Leviticus said:


> He's tired of carrying AEW on his back, doing some of the highest rated matches and segments in the company and acting as the company's top heel, while being paid the same as WWE lowcard guys.


Then he should sign the contract extension that he was offered. Why would he expect a pay rise with nothing in return? 

He's bloody brilliant, but he's not the biggest act on the show either.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What I want to know is who booked it for him? Does MJF not book his own flights or something? lol


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Sigh.

Job well done Max


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Leviticus said:


> He's tired of carrying AEW on his back, doing some of the highest rated matches and segments in the company and acting as the company's top heel, while being paid the same as WWE lowcard guys.


He signed that contract.... Scottie Pippen, NBA hall of famer played for Bulls for pennies. Pippen, also Barkley signed these bad contracts and played though that. 
Barkley said:
Both Michael and I were talking about how many people on team were making more than we did. In the end MJ said "We just need to shut the F up, we signed the deal that we did and play our contract"

If you don't know, Barkley lost about 100 million for signing too son his contract.


Reports said, that Tony Khan agreed to sign new contract with MJF, BUT he wants few extra years. That's to me reasonable.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

This was the worst thing AEW has ever done, and should be one of the bigger scandals of the last few years.

They made multiple people look like fools including Meltzer, Alvarez and Sapp (none of whom I particularly like).

They conned a bunch of fans to drum up PPV interest.

And they purposely screwed over anyone at that meet and greet.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Leviticus said:


> Against them why? Because they refused to be jobbers in an unnecessary 6way while holding the tag titles?


You're not even getting the situation correct. Naomi was supposed to WIN the six way match and then challenge Bianca for the RAW women's title at HIAC. 

Also refusing to lose a fake fight on a PPV because you happen have a championship that nobody cares about AND you and your partner just dusted the rest of the "division"(you know four other random with whom WWE has nothing more important for) the week before on free TV is a fairly ridiculous stand to take.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

xDD said:


> He signed that contract.... Scottie Pippen, NBA hall of famer played for Bulls for pennies. Pippen, also Barkley signed these bad contracts and played though that.
> Barkley said:
> Both Michael and I were talking about how many people on team were making more than we did. In the end MJ said "We just need to shut the F up, we signed the deal that we did and play our contract"
> 
> ...


Of course it's reasonable it doesn't mean MJF has to accept it. MJF thinks if he hits the open market in 2024 that he'll make bank. He may be right. He seems to want a restructure on his current which is more than okay for him to want and Tony doesn't have to give it to him. Now somewhere in between that or inspite of that gap they probably need to get on the same page or and I know this sucks to hear end the relationship.


----------

